# CryptoCharax



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

CryptoCharax is my new aquarium dedicated specially to the shelter of different caracins species (charax = caracins ) . 
Today, "the look" of this tank has changed just a little bit, since I have preferred to give a greater importance to the ferns in damage of mosses that cover the branches.
I promise to you some new shoots soon.

*Set up day. All is running 100%*









*
Second week. The first habitants arrives.......*




























*All is time and time........2 months*














































Greetings from Spain!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Saludos...espectacular!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

beautiful tank Rub! very nice


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Really nice!!!! Love it!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Looks very nice! i like it alot


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Very Nice and CLEAN looking set up. I realy like the wood you chose and how you laid it out.

Very nice photography as well


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

thats an amazing looking tank. What is the fish in the last picture?


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

looks like a black neon tetra


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi, creative design and beatifull photos!!!..the images are very "clean" ..
Saludos, MonoBarrientos


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice tank Rub, specially those beautiful roots !

Enhorabuena.

P.D. Hola Tocayo ;=)


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Rub,

Beautiful tank and amazing pictures! Congrats!
Can you please share with us some updated picture like the 1st one?

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful tank!!!rayer:


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for comments!



> Hi Rub,
> 
> Beautiful tank and amazing pictures! Congrats!
> Can you please share with us some updated picture like the 1st one?
> ...


Hi Filipe!

Sorry for not to have responded before, but I have been ill all the week in the hospital. 
Felipe, I have few photos of this aquarium. I have done photos every month. 
I show you some more soon (3 month) 

I show you more pics:

Set up day ! (oh man! these are my hands )










And one shoot of 1 month:










....Then 2 month:










Greetings from Spain!


----------



## Thibault (Dec 2, 2004)

This is a beautiful and inspiring tank ! Thanks Rub for sharing it with us  !


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Great hardscape!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

cool looking tank!

great presentation!


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, Rub! Amazing tank....................this is Spain Power!!!!

Best Regards!!


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi!
Some news about CryptoCharax......4 month.
I removed the moss of branches because is more natural (for me  ):



















Some fauna as Melanoides tuberculata and Otocinclus affinis:



















Greetings from Spain!!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi !
This is a new update of CryptoCharax....










Greetings from Spain


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Great work! the moss carpet make a very strong contrast with white sand in the foreground. 
Wishing you a good health!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Jun 16, 2008)

Your tank is Beautiful!

What moss is that? It is really green.


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

probably the nicest structure of driftwood that I have ever seen. Truly jealous my friend. Nice work


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice my friend


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

The appearance of the tank has a very sharp look to it. I'm really digging the whole "tree" look i've seen in other tank setups.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi !
Thanks for comments.


> What moss is that? It is really green


The moss is Vesicularia montagnei 

Greetings from Spain!


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Great tank, you may be so hard to collect the driftwood that is strong impression. keep your update. 
Cheers!


----------

